# new releases coming out in january from aw



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here are the releases that will be shipped to me by the first of the year that means they will get to me by the first week in the new year. silver screens 3 car xtraction release the batman 4 car 4 gear release and the happy anniversary mustang and mopar xtraction 2-6 car sets. and dont be surprised by the sticker price i was told that in 2015 the prices will be going up from aw. so it rolls down hill to all of us also.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

What model of car is the Catwoman one? I can't really tell.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Shadowracer said:


> What model of car is the Catwoman one? I can't really tell.


Looks like a Pontiac Grand Am to me.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
Could the lady be driving a Firebird, not the best picture to tell.


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

GT40 Click on picture it gets larger.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

GT40 said:


> Guys
> Could the lady be driving a Firebird, not the best picture to tell.


the catwomen is a pontiac grand am funny car take a look at the sell sheet on swap and sell it describes what cars are in the releases. and thanks guys for giving a helping hand with questions.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Nice to see AW made more of the Shelby Mustang. Until this release there was only the one from the 1st release of XT's.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

dlw said:


> Nice to see AW made more of the Shelby Mustang. Until this release there was only the one from the 1st release of XT's.


i think the white and blue striped one looks sharp myself.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
YES I guess so
Thanks for the help
Not a big fan of that car.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Wheelz, thanks for posting the new stuff coming out:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

41-willys said:


> Wheelz, thanks for posting the new stuff coming out:thumbsup:


not a problem , i try to keep everyone informed to the best of my ability. have a merry christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

There were also a number of pullbacks with the Shelby Mustang body. I have them in red chrome with black stripe, white #1 with blue stripe, black/red, black/gold #1, lime with blue stripe, silver chrome with red stripe, and dark green. The stripe is not the same on the new white/blue one. On the pullbacks, there was a just a single stripe over the right side of the top.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sweet. Love the Cuda's and the daytona's


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Sweet. Love the Cuda's and the daytona's


P-71 !!!
how U doing?? long time no hear 
happy holidays to all "Great White North-er's" :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

Aw needs to release he tjet torino cars again been like 4 yrs or longer. Wonder why they have not re released that car.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I heard terrorists broke in and stole the molds!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

brownie374 said:


> I heard terrorists broke in and stole the molds!


Those BASTARDS!  

Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

With early version Torino bodies selling for 20.00 a pop right now, I'm sure if they had the molds they'd be popping them right now. I'm kinda bummed they weren't in the last couple of releases. I only managed to light one of them.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> With early version Torino bodies selling for 20.00 a pop right now, I'm sure if they had the molds they'd be popping them right now. I'm kinda bummed they weren't in the last couple of releases. I only managed to light one of them.


look at aw web site they found a few old cars and have them listed, i think they have the torino brown and gold ones.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I couldn't find em.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you're talking about Xtractions. I'm referring to the T Jets. Sorry, I should have specified.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> i think you're talking about xtractions. I'm referring to the t jets. Sorry, i should have specified.


my bad i was talking about the xtractions. Lol


----------

